# Charlie's Seadrift,TX



## rc

Anyone know if the cut in front of Charlies Bait camp is "passable"? Last time I was there it was almost silted in.


----------



## Copperspoonfly

When was that?


----------



## rc

Copperspoonfly said:


> When was that?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Copperspoonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was that?
Click to expand...




Copperspoonfly said:


> When was that?


Last fall.


----------



## EdK13

In what will you be passing? You can always go back door down the ICW and check out waelder... shoot out past Grass Island.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

It was passable two weeks ago in a 16' Whipray tunnel. Stay to the right, almost in the grass going out. What kind of boat?


----------



## jimmyc300

You can make it. Just hug the right going out.


----------



## EdK13

Definitely don't be on the left- unless you are headed in.


----------



## Fishin Texas Aggie 05

Tides have a lot to do with it. But either way hug the right going out


----------



## Tx_Whipray

It was pretty sporty with the low water this past weekend.


----------



## EdK13

Tx_Whipray said:


> It was pretty sporty with the low water this past weekend.


If its spotty for you its gotta be close to closed at low tide.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

The water was super low. At 5:30 Saturday, an hour and a half before full low tide, the sandbar on the lagoon side was fully out of the water. I doubt you could have gotten into Shoalwater from there in anything but an airboat.


----------



## rc

Tx_Whipray said:


> The water was super low. At 5:30 Saturday, an hour and a half before full low tide, the sandbar on the lagoon side was fully out of the water. I doubt you could have gotten into Shoalwater from there in anything but an airboat.


----------



## rc

Went thru cut Sat.morning skeg bumped bottom couple of times at the end. Come back thru canal on the way back in. Shorelines covered up with waders. I know they have just as much right to be there, but parking your boat in the middle of a cut blocking an entry?


----------



## sjrobin

That happens with a southwest wind. Throw out the tide tables. Almost blue norther tides Saturday.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Yea, I almost said it looked like a post-norther winter low.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

That's my regular stomping grounds, you better pucker up and stay on the right side going out and have your motor up. I ran my HPX-T aground there last trip...that was a first. That cut needs to be dredged because there's barely room for one boat to go through. Super low tides? You better go around through Army Cut or around Steamboat Pass unless you want to be calling an airboat to snatch you off the sand.


----------



## Blackdog317

It seems to be getting shallower each year. We have run aground in my buddy's HPX-T a couple times going thru that cut. It is pretty shallow on an average tide. Low tide or post front is no bueno.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Blackdog317 said:


> It seems to be getting shallower each year. We have run aground in my buddy's HPX-T a couple times going thru that cut. It is pretty shallow on an average tide. Low tide or post front is no bueno.


Man it has gotten noticeably shallower in the last couple of months. There is a shallow bar about halfway that runs perpendicular to the channel and I ran right up on it and had to get out and push off. That same spot was ten feet deep a few years ago.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have noticed a lot of changes in tide movement causing new sand bars and cuts to sand in since Cedar Bayou was opened. The tidal flow has shifted.


----------



## sjrobin

All man made cuts along the coastal zones will fill with sand. ICW, jetty, and ship channel dredging never stops. I think the reason for the accelerated fill at Charlies cut is record rainfall and sediment runoff in 2015/16 and abnormally high tides and winds from the northeast the last two years.


----------



## sjrobin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have noticed a lot of changes in tide movement causing new sand bars and cuts to sand in since Cedar Bayou was opened. The tidal flow has shifted.


I thought it was sanded in or just a trickle these days.


----------



## EdK13

sjrobin said:


> I thought it was sanded in or just a trickle these days.


Shrimp boat broke down. That thing was keeping Charlies Pass open.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> I thought it was sanded in or just a trickle these days.


Hell no, CCA opened her up and it's flowing to the surf and the opening is over a grown man's head. It's been open for a couple of years now. Totally helped the fishery by allowing natural tidal movement to the whole bay system from Aransas Bay to West Matagorda Bay. I have noticed a lot of changes since then that can only be explained by a total shift in tidal movement. If you come fish with me we can discuss it further and I can take you to a few places and actually show you.


----------



## Sublime

Reports on 2cool are that Cedar is barely flowing on these recent low tides. My guess is that it will completely close AGAIN in the next 6 months.


----------



## EdK13

Sublime said:


> Reports on 2cool are that Cedar is barely flowing on these recent low tides. My guess is that it will completely close AGAIN in the next 6 months.


Friend fished the Bayou yesterday and said where there was flow a couple months ago - there was none noticed on the incoming. Tide was low.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That's my regular stomping grounds, you better pucker up and stay on the right side going out and have your motor up. I ran my HPX-T aground there last trip...that was a first. That cut needs to be dredged because there's barely room for one boat to go through. Super low tides? You better go around through Army Cut or around Steamboat Pass unless you want to be calling an airboat to snatch you off the sand.


Army cut into the Lagoon is getting a little tight, too.


----------



## sjrobin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hell no, CCA opened her up and it's flowing to the surf and the opening is over a grown man's head. It's been open for a couple of years now. Totally helped the fishery by allowing natural tidal movement to the whole bay system from Aransas Bay to West Matagorda Bay. I have noticed a lot of changes since then that can only be explained by a total shift in tidal movement. If you come fish with me we can discuss it further and I can take you to a few places and actually show you.


I have not been to Brown Cedar in a while but Mesquite/Carlos in June and not much tide from the old cut. Anyway when the cut is open most of the trickle of water interchange is south to Aransas(the deep side). A friend said it was almost closed last month, but maybe he did not venture all the way out.


----------



## sjrobin

Tx_Whipray said:


> Army cut into the Lagoon is getting a little tight, too.


The abnormally strong northeast winds of the last two years wash the sand from north to south and close those openings. Consequently the deeper side will be south. There are many places like this now along the coast, not just in the POC world.


----------



## backcast

sjrobin said:


> The abnormally strong northeast winds of the last two years wash the sand from north to south and close those openings. Consequently the deeper side will be south. There are many places like this now along the coast, not just in the POC world.


I was in cut to Lagoon on July 28th with Mitzi. Tide was very low. You could see the "trench" very well. I polled in but grounded in the lagoon. Wound up polling out. I would say about a boats width.
Not much room for error.
Joe


----------

